# Browning Reflex sight and optimum barrel length for Hunter Barkmark



## RomeoBravo54 (Sep 28, 2015)

Hi, 
Two queries re Browning’s Reflex sight and optimum barrel length, on a Buckmark pistol.
Being now retired and resident in France, I can enjoy the much more accommodating guns laws here than in the UK. I have acquired a collection of 22lr Rifle/Carbines, fitted with an appropriate scope, which of course makes the aiming process very simple.
My problem is that (now in my sixties) my eyesight is, as you might guess, not very good. I am shortly about to invest in a Buckmark, however my practise with a friend’s pistol has identified for me a new problem. To be able to focus on the front and rear sight of the pistol I need to wear “reader” glasses, but when I do then the target is a total blur. If I remove the glasses then I can see the target (not brilliantly, it’s an age thing), but I cannot see (in focus) either of the gun sights!
Therefore a Reflex sight appears to be the ideal solution, however I have read some very poor reviews on Browning’s own reflex sight for the Buckmark. Although the pistol may be made in the USA, apparently the reflex sights are made in China, with all the quality issues that may present.
Please advise me of the current quality of this Browning Reflex sight product.
My second request is regarding the optimum length of barrel for the pistol. Years ago I purchased a revolver with a six inch barrel in preference to a four inch. That was a mistake, as the balance with the longer barrel was woeful. I quite fancy the Hunter model with the 7.25 inch barrel over the 5.5 inch URX model, both with the Weaver ramp. Please confirm am I correct in my understanding of the weight consideration in terms of balance between a revolver and a semi automatic pistol. With the former a large degree of the weight (in the chamber and the ammo) will be in front of the hand in the gun’s configuration, while with the semi the action and ammo weight are largely above or behind the hand. Therefore is the longer barrel a balance issue with the “Hunter” model? 

Regards from France
RB54


----------

